# JBJ Picotope VS Fuval Ebi/Flora



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So, I've been dying to setup one of these planted nano's for a while, and now that we're moving, it's a great excuse to do it.

I have a beautiful cabinet that I used for a 38 gal cichlid tank that will be dismantled and sold. But I will keep the two Eheim 2213 filters that ran on the tank and use them on two nano tanks that will sit side by side on the cabinet. 

So, I guess I just wanted to know if there was advantages to the Ebi tank itself over the Picotope. I know that even with the Ebi, more substrate is required, so that could possibly be an added expense in either scenario. Lighting could also be a necessary upgrade in either tank brand. 

I'm really just concerned because the kits seem so similar but the one is half the price of the other. Any comments or opinions on the matter?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

not familiar about the jbj, but how much do they go retail? ive got no complaints about my ebi, love it. equipment is total crap, but the tank was great and i personally liked the background.
but why not look into the eheim aquastyle? they come in 3 sizes, the aquastyle 9 is basically the same size as the ebi or flora. the equipment is a lot better as well.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

default said:


> not familiar about the jbj, but how much do they go retail? ive got no complaints about my ebi, love it. equipment is total crap, but the tank was great and i personally liked the background.
> but why not look into the eheim aquastyle? they come in 3 sizes, the aquastyle 9 is basically the same size as the ebi or flora. the equipment is a lot better as well.


The JBJ Picotope is on sale at "Pets & Ponds" for $60 plus $8 in shipping. It's 3 gal, comes with a light, and a hang-on-back filter.

It's half the size but also half the price. I was leaning towards the Picotope because of its price and my plan to buy 2. As I mentioned, I already have the equipment.

I just thought I'd test the waters here and see if anyone had a "bad" experience with JBJ and recommends spending the extra cash.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Bebu said:


> The JBJ Picotope is on sale at "Pets & Ponds" for $60 plus $8 in shipping. It's 3 gal, comes with a light, and a hang-on-back filter.
> 
> It's half the size but also half the price. I was leaning towards the Picotope because of its price and my plan to buy 2. As I mentioned, I already have the equipment.
> 
> ...


my personal assumption has always been the bigger the better. if i can get something larger i would, i understand 3 gallons x2 gets you 6 gallons, but they are harder to maintain than the a ebi or flora. i had a spec and having larger hands, it wasent easy to to anything - cleaning or decorating. but dosent JBJ make good cubes and nanos?


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

default said:


> ..... but dosent JBJ make good cubes and nanos?


I'm not really sure. I've actually never heard of them till recently; that's why I thought I'd ask around here.

BTW; anyone see these JBJ's for sell at "brick & mortar" (non-online) retailers?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

